# Photos of my new girls from firelight at home!



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Photobucket is finally working again! I am going to try to get better photos of them tomorrow, but here is a couple of them from yesterday 



























Honey and Ke$ha were/are VERY upset about the newcomers Lol. Honey had LOTS to say to me about it all









Me trying to tell Ke$ha "You are OK, its not such a big deal, stop being so insecure!" She kept burying her head in my lap. I let her for a bit, but then it was time for her to get over it and go be a goat LOL. 









Lupe thinks she is just something really special, because everyone treats her nice because she's a baby, she properly respects Poit now, but she even gets the special treatment from her too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You have a splashy, quirky herd! Love it.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

That spotty one is to cool! Love her pattern.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new goats!...I really like the colors!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so cute! Beautiful herd!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Love them all!!!! =)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you all! They are super cute! I love my spotted herd indeed! I can't wait till poit settles down, I am sick of watching her beat up everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful, congrats :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! They look as though they are settling in well :thumbup:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! I'm so glad you got them... I was looking at them both with yearning in my heart...(but no room in my yard!)
They look very happy at their new home!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Too cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice pictures! I bet Poit is your new alpha gal! She has that look that says "It's all about me"! 
I need to get an updated photo of her son Thor up here for you to see, little guy kinda reminds me of her a lot. He wants things his way and that is the way it's going to be! His last photo's taken last weekend were not great at all as he was being a squirrel (the gals are coming into heat and it's driving him nuts). 

Enjoy your new gals!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks all!

Shellshocker I would love to see him!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so glad they went somewhere where I can see photos and updates! Poit was third in command here so hopefully she eases up on your girls soon. She probably isn't used to finding herself in top dog position.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats! :stars:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!! They are super sweet.

More photos, these are from today.


















I think she's growing up to be a lovely little doe


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poit is just a walking quirk -- I'm in love.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a happy little herd! Beautiful pics... thanks!


----------

